# Cold smoker help



## whtelk (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a MES 40 and a smokey mountain smoker. The vent on the MES is on the side and the vent on the Smokey mountain is on the top. Could I use metal dryer type tube to put smoke to the SM smoker to make a cold smoker? If so how many feet of duct do you think I would need to be sure the smoke is cold enough? I thought I would first go up with the duct a couple of feet and then back down to the second smoker (heat rises). I might have to drill a 3" ?  hole near the bottom of the smokey mountain since I doubt the smoke would drop down into the second smoker....maybe a small fan to push the smoke there? or does the second smoker have to be higher than the MES?
Thought by doing this I could smoke meat in the MES and cold smoke other things at the same time in the other.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know if this will work.  When the smoke cools it will make condensation in the tube so going up then down might be the wrong way to go.  It might be better to go down then up to the second smoker so the condensation stays in the tube and not dripping in to the smoker.  If it was me I would just hot smoke in one and use a AMPS to cold smoke in the second smoker.

Stan


----------



## 801driver (Jan 16, 2014)

You might take a look at my post at

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152459/dedicated-whiskey-barrel-cold-smoker/20#post_1121816 

For a couple more ideas on that thread.  I have seen some people use a metal tool box or mail box to do the same.  My pipe is 35 years old and been in the WX most of the time, a little rusty on the outside.  Good luck in finding something that will work for you.


----------

